# Pro vs. College



## b_ball_luva (Jan 26, 2003)

Which is better-- Pro Ball or College Ball?
Why?


----------



## ReturnOfTheOldSchool (Nov 25, 2005)

:banana: I like college better because to me it is more exciting. I love all the upsets especially when it comes to tournament time in march. :banana:


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

college, you don't havethe spoiled idoits and the fights in the stands.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

College


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Professional. Its the best players in the world playing against each other. There is nothing better than NBA playoff basketball. Its so intense.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I prefer team basketball. If everyone played like Detroit, Indiana, and San Antonio, I'd say NBA. Three teams doesn't cut it.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

as what my signature says. College is way better than Pro. I watch pro but not as intense as College. I only watch NBA if there is a former KU player on that team that is playing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

College is not real basketball, because people like KU alumn only watch the major teams play college basketball.

If you were watching the MVC, the MAC, the Sun Belt or even the Colonial play basketball, I'd take your opinion with some type of insight. I watch all college basketball from the MEAC to the ACC. 

I love basketball. However, as I become older college basketball becomes boring for me till we get to Championship week. Cause those games have stakes to them. Maybe because I have a career, but when I was 12-15 I was a college hoop junkie. I've recorded the last 10 NCAA tournaments and I'm not doing that this year. I'm finished recording them.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Peter Pan done growed up :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> Peter Pan done growed up :laugh:


 :clown:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF - you got last season's championship game on DVD? I've been looking everywhere for a copy of that game.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

hkf, I watch college ball ouside of big confernece. DO not make that assumtion that I only watch big conference teams. I follow Missouri Valley and Mid Con. I go to UMKC and Wichita state games about twice at least each season. 


yes college basketball is real basketball. It is about TEAM in which NBA all about 3 or 4 NBA ball clubs is actually a TEAM. There are so many teams that the "only me" metality in the NBA.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The NBA isn't real basketball.Look at how many times Michael Jordan got to play under completely different rules than all the other players.Rules that favor the offensive player are enforced and rules are interpretted so that the defender is always punished for playing defense.I am not saying that the NCAA is above prostituting the game for monetary gain,but the NBA has completely perverted the essential nature of a beautiful team game so that they can market a few superstars as the face on the cover of cereal boxes and videogame covers.College basketball is immensely superior to the NBA because it is basketball and not something concocted based upon shortsighted greediness.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't have to make an assumption. Naming UMKC and Wichita State, two local teams around you isn't really saying much. 

I watch all the smaller conferences and if you're watching the MEAC, I'd say you're a real college basketball fan.

So many people watch college basketball strictly for their school and that's it. I watch it because I love basketball. 

College is for the team. Pro is for the players. That should be obvious to anyone, who's spent a lot of time watching.

However, if you didn't go to college, in the North, you probably don't care about college sports. Simple as that. 

TM - I'd give you a DVD of the championship, but I'm in LA right now and my stuff is in New York City. When I go home for Christmas, I'll see what I can do.

To say the NCAA isn't greedy is also foolish. The BCS, the RPI in basketball, where the big guys don't play the little guys on the road. All the cheating recruiting wise with the sex parties, the boosters and so forth. I mean give me a break.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

If you said NBA, lay off the crack.

College baby


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> I don't have to make an assumption. Naming UMKC and Wichita State, two local teams around you isn't really saying much.
> 
> I watch all the smaller conferences and if you're watching the MEAC, I'd say you're a real college basketball fan.
> 
> So many people watch college basketball strictly for their school and that's it. I watch it because I love basketball.


Do you want a pat on the back? A trophy for being the only real basketball fan on these boards? We might be able to give you that unoficial title, since it seems to be so very important to you...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am not going to say anythign but this. I am a college basketball fan, college basketball fans do not have to watch every single game to be a real college basketball fan.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

College is more enjoyful to me than the NBA is.. There's something about college that makes it seem better to watch. Probably because there arent as many arrogant egotistical overpaid crybabies around 24/7. Nah, I think it's because they show more effort in college to me than the NBA.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

College....the game just seem more pure...I like the NBA....but I can only take watching so many 6'8" guys walk halfway across the court without being called for travelling....or certain players get away with murder on the court...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> TM - I'd give you a DVD of the championship, but I'm in LA right now and my stuff is in New York City. When I go home for Christmas, I'll see what I can do.


That would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I grew up in North Carolina and went to UNC, so it's much more exciting to me to think of things in terms of NCAA championships and final four appearanes instead of NCAA tournament bids and minor conference championships. So I primarily follow the major conferences, especially the ACC obviously. I'm not sure that this makes me a fake college basketball fan or whatever some people want to say, that's just silly. If people like the NBA more I can understand, and I enjoy the NBA as well, it just isn't as appealing to me.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I have always enjoyed college basketball more simply because of the passion college players play with. Living here in Norfolk, Va we don't have any major basketball programs other than the teams in the CAA and the MEAC where my alma mater Hampton University plays, so I typically follow the teams in those conferenes as well as the major schools. Other than that I follow schools were local players attend, but if college basketball is on I watch it regardless of the matchup.


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

College kids are playing to be in the NBA and jsut for the game. They try harder and they are more emotional when they win. And nothing can beat the the NCAA mens basketballs postseason. Nba is alright. still watch it, they play for money most ppl do. not all


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

College players play for pride, NBA players play for a paycheck. That about sums it up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Do you want a pat on the back? A trophy for being the only real basketball fan on these boards? We might be able to give you that unoficial title, since it seems to be so very important to you...


No I don't want a trophy, but if you only watch your favorite team, why pretend to love college basketball, when in reality, all you really like is watching all the kids from the major conferences. It really isn't that difficult of a concept to grasp.

Just say you like watching all the national tv games and your favorite team and leave it at that.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> Just say you like watching all the national tv games and your favorite team and leave it at that.


lots of times, there isn't an option other than watching the games they put on tv. i'm in college. i can go to my college's games and other than that, i can only watch what they put on tv. it's not by choice, but that's the only option. i'd rather watch that than nothing.

i'd say college is better. each game seems to mean more and the players seem to play with more passion. in the nba, the players already have their money. they don't need to play anymore. they can just sit on the bench and collect their millions(and some do).

and i'd take the ncaa tournament over the nba playoffs any day.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I pretty much just stick to major conferences and Syracuse games, and I think the notion that I am not a real college basketball fan is absurd. And I'll leave it at that thank you.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

yea i mostlu watch the major conferences. im pretty sure they play college ball there so that makes me a college bball fan whether u like it or not.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> No I don't want a trophy, but if you only watch your favorite team, why pretend to love college basketball, when in reality, all you really like is watching all the kids from the major conferences. It really isn't that difficult of a concept to grasp.
> 
> Just say you like watching all the national tv games and your favorite team and leave it at that.


Why don't you just get to your point, claim you are better than everybody else, and leave it at that.


----------

